# Question about fish camera's



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Are Utah waters to murky for fish camera's? Thinking mostly about PV, the Berry and EC... i have a finder, but i'd like to watch the fish in action too some time.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

It does depend on the lake, I have only used mine in the Southern part of the state, Otter Creek, Panguitch and Minnersville the view is only a few feet, but lakes like Fish Lake and Navajo where the water is clear I can see 50 feet and more.

Sorry I can't help on the Northern lakes but tthe three examples of low visability above have a lot of green algae in the water.


----------

